# Mtb tyres - questions from a roadie



## Fiona N (18 Jul 2011)

I'm just giving my mtb (Merlin-framed hardtail) an overhaul with some new wheels and disk brakes (Aviid BB7s). In the past I've used the mtb mainly as shopping hack (towing trailer) + winter bike. But now with some nice brakes and wheels, it seems a shame not to use it more off-road, especially given where I live (South Lakes). So I'm thinking of a second set of new wheels and keeping one set with slicks for the road and another with some decent off-road tyres. 

Currently I use some Schwalbe slicks (City Jet) which I find a bit slow and hard compared to the S-licks that I used to use. For winter I got some nameless cheapies from the LBS a couple of years ago but they are slow, heavy and weren't any good in snow & ice so I got a pair of Geox (Barro Mud) whose wide spaced knobbles are great for packed snow and ice although they're probably a bit narrow if the snow's fresh - and they squirm like crazy on tarmac . I'm no great mountain biker, certainly no ambitions on the fast/technical single track or downhill, but there's a lot of really good bridleway riding (so rocky, muddy, not usually steep or that technical) around here.

So if you were wanting a pair of road-going fast tyres and a pair of general purpose off-road tyres (I'll keep the Geox's for the snow) what would you go for? I've never thought about different front/back - is this necessary, an added refinement if you've speed ambitions, or mainly for the technical stuff?


----------



## spence (18 Jul 2011)

If you want to keep with the same family as the slicks how about Schwalbe Nobby Nics? Fairly good all round.


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2011)

Definitely go tubeless.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

THe Nobbly Nicks are good tyres. I also like the WTB Moto Raptor. For roads I would go with Schwalbe Marathon or M+ as they are bomb proof  I think however you might get a list as long as the number of off road tyres available


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

screenman said:


> Definitely go tubeless.



Why?


----------



## spence (18 Jul 2011)

...cause as a concept and done correctly it's just so much better.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

spence said:


> ...cause as a concept and done correctly it's just so much better.



Everyone I have seem with tubeless MTB tyres has always had more problems than me with my inner tubes. I guess it is a matter of preference.


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2011)

What problems have you come across with tubeless, I am very interested to hear and so I am sure will many others looking to convert. We only have 4 bikes in the family at the moment with tubeless the number will rise and can find no problems or reasons to return to tubes at all.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

screenman said:


> What problems have you come across with tubeless, I am very interested to hear and so I am sure will many others looking to convert. We only have 4 bikes in the family at the moment with tubeless the number will rise and can find no problems or reasons to return to tubes at all.



Loss of pressure and unseating from the rims are the main two.


----------



## spence (18 Jul 2011)

Been running tubeless for half a dozen years or more without any issues. I did say done correctly ie UST wheels and UST/Tubeless ready tyres, non of this DIY stuff.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

I am not condemning tubeless in the slightest. I have never used them. It was simply observation. I may well get a set at some point.


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2011)

Not had any of that happen here, is that personal experience or hearsay. The reason I ask is that a lot of people myself included thought that might be a problem until we tried them, now with hands on experience we know different.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

screenman said:


> Not had any of that happen here, is that personal experience or hearsay. The reason I ask is that a lot of people myself included thought that might be a problem until we tried them, now with hands on experience we know different.



Could well be the peeps I know had them set up wrong. As I say no personal experience just observation  Glad your as doing you proud


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2011)

My daughter -in -law got third in the nationals yesterday on tubeless. I wonder how many other are using them. Funnily enough we have done the homemade bit and they are working great, 20 inch tube cut and sliced the original tyre back on with sealant and away you go. I will update on how long they last.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

screenman said:


> My daughter -in -law got third in the nationals yesterday on tubeless. I wonder how many other are using them. Funnily enough we have done the homemade bit and they are working great, 20 inch tube cut and sliced the original tyre back on with sealant and away you go. I will update on how long they last.



That's great.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jul 2011)

Another shout up for Nobby Nics. They run well front and back, loads of grip and very light. 
I ordered one from the 'bay expecting it to be the old type but was pleasantly surprised to discover it was the current tyre, and at this price I doubt you'll find them cheaper.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Schwalbe-Nobb...ikeparts_SR&hash=item33698c03c8#ht_500wt_1156


----------

